# Fed up with it



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2017)

Really feeling fed up of the same things for lunch and dinner and having something different from everyone else, what kinds of things do you have for lunch? In a sandwich? etc etc x


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 27, 2017)

Well.... At the  moment I'm just carving chunks off of the left over turkey..... 20+lb for just the two of us leaves a lot of turkey


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Well.... At the  moment I'm just carving chunks off of the left over turkey..... 20+lb for just the two of us leaves a lot of turkey


Unfortunately our turkey was finished today (I was rather enjoying my turkey sandwiches!) we only had a medium sized and there were 4 of us on Christmas day and 3 of us having it for sandwiches and leftovers last night x


----------



## Robin (Dec 27, 2017)

If I'm out of ideas, or out of anything more interesting (or left over) to put in a sandwich, I have sardines on toast, or poached eggs on toast ( or chopped hardboiled egg sandwich). Any good?


----------



## Amigo (Dec 27, 2017)

Do you like tuna/mayo, cheese savoury, chicken tikka or tinned salmon sandwiches?

What about something on toast like sardines, chicken in cream sauce or even the little tins of mince you can get. They’re lovely warmed up on toast.

I’ve just thrown the last of the turkey and beef away. I’m making lots of hot food dishes for tomorrow night for guests and I just can’t get it in the fridge  also sick of it to be honest.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 27, 2017)

I had eggy bread today, sometimes a cheese salad, an omelette or soup with a roll.


----------



## grainger (Dec 27, 2017)

What about soups, cheese and crackers, I like mackeral and eggs, salmon and stir fry veg, toasties. I also eat quite a few salads but you would need to bulk up the calories if you were to do that I think x


----------



## Amigo (Dec 27, 2017)

You don’t seem to eat much salad Kaylz. Do you like it? This is a lovely one I had out for lunch one day when we were away, (don’t look at the roast potatoes, they were my husband’s). You can have 3 Southern fried chicken strips for less than 12 grams carb and throw on some feta cheese and bacon strips if you want. Very tasty and low carb lunch.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm having an egg mayo sandwich tomorrow but I'm still stuck on the whole set carbs for lunch so have to watch, I lived on tuna mayo for a while so off that for now, lived on cheese sandwiches or toasties for ages too, not keen on too many soups and never experimented with lentil soup or anything like that yet and as I'm experiencing some problems at the moment I'm not comfortable with trying it  x


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You don’t seem to eat much salad Kaylz. Do you like it? This is a lovely one I had out for lunch one day when we were away, (don’t look at the roast potatoes, they were my husband’s). You can have 3 Southern fried chicken strips for less than 12 grams carb and throw on some feta cheese and bacon strips if you want. Very tasty and low carb lunch.
> 
> View attachment 6231


I'm currently on 35g carbs for lunch so a salad wouldn't come close, and no I'm not too keen on it either, I eat my veggies but just not a mixed salad, I used to but currently I don't have the energy to sit and work out everything in amounts to make up the carbs, I'm fed up with the maths everyday lol xx


----------



## grainger (Dec 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm currently on 35g carbs for lunch so a salad wouldn't come close, and no I'm not too keen on it either, I eat my veggies but just not a mixed salad, I used to but currently I don't have the energy to sit and work out everything in amounts to make up the carbs, I'm fed up with the maths everyday lol xx



Could try a pasta type salad? Weigh the pasta to keep your 35g carbs and that would give you a decent v filling meal.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 28, 2017)

grainger said:


> Could try a pasta type salad? Weigh the pasta to keep your 35g carbs and that would give you a decent v filling meal.


I've not had pasta since diagnosis and as I mentioned as I'm having some problems at the moment I'm not comfortable with trying or changing things at the moment , great idea for when I feel up to it though  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 28, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm having some problems at the moment I'm not comfortable with trying or changing things at the moment , great idea for when I feel up to it though  xx


@Kaylz 
Problems will pass K then you can try a few things but I feel your decison not to do to many alterations to our current regime is absolutely the correct one.  While I appreciate how tedious is may seem at the moment, in your position I, and I am sure many others, would adopt the same strategy.
Things will only get better, just takes  little time that's all.


----------



## Radders (Dec 28, 2017)

There are very few sandwich fillings I like, and I rarely eat them, but these are some:

Peanut butter and half a banana (or a whole one if it’s very small)

Peanut butter & marmite with lettuce & cucumber

Cheese with tomato and/or cucumber or sliced apple

Quorn bacon strips with lettuce & tomato (useful as you can cook these straight from the freezer so I always have some in)

If I’m at home I’d much rather have cheese on toast, with a little tomato purée spread on the bread first for a change.


----------



## khskel (Dec 28, 2017)

A croissant from the co op with cheese &/or ham in it = 33g of carbs off to get some now


----------



## eggyg (Dec 28, 2017)

I have discovered chopped salad, it was on Rick Steins Mexico programme. Finely chopped iceberg and or romaine lettuce, same toms and cucumber, peppers if you want, torn bits of mozzarella, salami or any cooked meat you like and chick peas. I have been having Tesco tins of three beans for a change and yesterday I had a boiled egg instead of meat. Make a dressing of your choosing, I mix 4 parts good olive oil with 1 part balsamic, wee bit of grain mustard, seasoning. Mix everything up and voila. Very low carb lunch and surprisingly filling. Apparently it was invented in some Californian or suchlike restaurant in the 20s, it was so the mafia etc could have meetings over lunch without having to cut up their food and so making it easier to do business. They NEVER put onions in as they didn’t want their breath to smell! Mr Eggy puts red onion in his, I don’t like raw onion, yuk! 
Also can you make soup? It’s really easy, just chuck all your left over veg in a pan with stock, cubes, jelly whatever is easiest, a tin of tomatoes if you want, some herbs, maybe oregano and cook til veg is soft. Again low carb and tasty and filling if you add a slice of bread or roll. I love cooking and experimenting let me know if you need any cooking tips.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 28, 2017)

eggyg said:


> I have discovered chopped salad, it was on Rick Steins Mexico programme. Finely chopped iceberg and or romaine lettuce, same toms and cucumber, peppers if you want, torn bits of mozzarella, salami or any cooked meat you like and chick peas. I have been having Tesco tins of three beans for a change and yesterday I had a boiled egg instead of meat. Make a dressing of your choosing, I mix 4 parts good olive oil with 1 part balsamic, wee bit of grain mustard, seasoning. Mix everything up and voila. Very low carb lunch and surprisingly filling. Apparently it was invented in some Californian or suchlike restaurant in the 20s, it was so the mafia etc could have meetings over lunch without having to cut up their food and so making it easier to do business. They NEVER put onions in as they didn’t want their breath to smell! Mr Eggy puts red onion in his, I don’t like raw onion, yuk!
> Also can you make soup? It’s really easy, just chuck all your left over veg in a pan with stock, cubes, jelly whatever is easiest, a tin of tomatoes if you want, some herbs, maybe oregano and cook til veg is soft. Again low carb and tasty and filling if you add a slice of bread or roll. I love cooking and experimenting let me know if you need any cooking tips.


As i say I'm on 35g carbs for lunch at the moment so a salad wouldn't really cut it, I'm not really aiming for anything low carb as I'm trying to gain wait so eating the likes of just veg etc isn't really going to help and with my mental health towards food etc it is rather difficult for me  if and when I become more comfortable though I will definitely come to you for cooking tips if the offer is still there of course  x


----------



## Radders (Dec 29, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> As i say I'm on 35g carbs for lunch at the moment so a salad wouldn't really cut it, I'm not really aiming for anything low carb as I'm trying to gain wait so eating the likes of just veg etc isn't really going to help and with my mental health towards food etc it is rather difficult for me  if and when I become more comfortable though I will definitely come to you for cooking tips if the offer is still there of course  x



You could still eat the bread with the salad! That would then make it different from a sandwich and give you some variety. 

It’s important to get plenty of fresh veg for other reasons apart from gaining or losing weight and controlling our levels. 

I never used to like salad much until I found that chopping everything up small and mixing it together makes it a whole lot more interesting as the flavours mingle and complement each other.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Radders said:


> It’s important to get plenty of fresh veg for other reasons apart from gaining or losing weight and controlling our levels.


I  do eat veg its just for evening meal rather than my lunch and I prefer to have my treat of some chocolate or a biscuit with my lunch x


----------



## Radders (Dec 29, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I  do eat veg its just for evening meal rather than my lunch and I prefer to have my treat of some chocolate or a biscuit with my lunch x


Don’t you find it a bit difficult to get your five a day that way? 
You could still have your treat. Just a suggestion as you said you’re bored with sandwiches, salad would be different!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 29, 2017)

In honesty Kaylz I think it’s hard to make suggestions that you’d find acceptable to you at the moment because your need to keep exactly to 35 grams of carb, need to balance calorie/fat intake, local availability and storage of certain foods for you and your need to factor in the rest of the family for meals and timing seems to make a lot of things out of bounds for you. I suspect you’d find making soups and one pot meals difficult with your issues because you need to calculate exactly what is in everything. Hopefully as time goes by and with some help (if they ever come up with any!) you might be able to overcome this. I’d suggest pushing the boundaries a little bit each time at a pace you can cope with.

You mentioned your mum having registered a high glucose reading. Hope all is ok with her.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Radders said:


> Don’t you find it a bit difficult to get your five a day that way?
> You could still have your treat. Just a suggestion as you said you’re bored with sandwiches, salad would be different!


I have fruit at breakfast so no not really, I wouldn't still have the treat as I would have to include the salad in my carb total x


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You mentioned your mum having registered a high glucose reading. Hope all is ok with her.


Thank you but her fasting test isn't until next Friday as they couldn't fit in her any sooner so don't know how things are going to go, thought she might take a look at the way she was eating with it looming but things haven't changed, I'm a little worried but hey ho x


----------



## Radders (Dec 29, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I have fruit at breakfast so no not really, I wouldn't still have the treat as I would have to include the salad in my carb total x



Or you could have one slice of bread and still have your chocolate


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry but 'm not going to try and make a salad up worth 15g carbs, I prefer my bread anyway and to be fair have given up a lot of things I enjoyed already, I have 2 slices of bread a day that's it, I'm not wasting more of a loaf than I already do, I get your trying to help but I'm not willing to suffer anymore than I already am and as mentioned earlier in the thread I'm not ready to make big changes yet x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 29, 2017)

I sometimes have a small bacon and cheese crustless quiche (I've got one in the fridge from Sainsbury's, but I think tesco do them) which is 22.5g carbs per quiche, if you fancy giving that a try, then add extra carbs to make it up to 35


----------



## Radders (Dec 29, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry but 'm not going to try and make a salad up worth 15g carbs, I prefer my bread anyway and to be fair have given up a lot of things I enjoyed already, I have 2 slices of bread a day that's it, I'm not wasting more of a loaf than I already do, I get your trying to help but I'm not willing to suffer anymore than I already am and as mentioned earlier in the thread I'm not ready to make big changes yet x


A tip for not wasting bread is to keep it in the freezer and just thaw out what you need. 
Apologies, I thought you were asking for alternatives and didn’t realise the sandwich part was a given!


----------



## Lisa66 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Kaylz, just catching up.

I think it's sandwich fillings that you want ideas for and I don't really have anything much to suggest there. I wonder though, just to get away from the two slices of bread sandwich, which can get a bit boring, if you've tried these skinny bagels (hopefully I'll attach a pic). At just under 25g each it would leave you 10g for your chocolate or biscuit. 

I very lightly toast one, literally just to crisp a little, leave to cool and then add the filling. Favourite of the moment is something like cheese, rockett or watercress, cherry toms, sometimes grate bit of carrot,  little bit of mayo and 2 or 3 slices jalepeños (always a jar in fridge) for bit of added interest. Cream cheese and salmon also good, with or without watercress.

Think we all need a bit of sandwich inspiration sometimes, I know I do.

Oh and well done over Christmas!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I sometimes have a small bacon and cheese crustless quiche (I've got one in the fridge from Sainsbury's, but I think tesco do them) which is 22.5g carbs per quiche, if you fancy giving that a try, then add extra carbs to make it up to 35


Yeah Tesco do them too,  I had it once but I seem to struggle fat content of things x


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Radders said:


> A tip for not wasting bread is to keep it in the freezer and just thaw out what you need.
> Apologies, I thought you were asking for alternatives and didn’t realise the sandwich part was a given!


There is no room in the  drawers in the freezer to store anything else, its more to do with the having to eat different thing that's getting to me


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Hi Kaylz, just catching up.
> 
> I think it's sandwich fillings that you want ideas for and I don't really have anything much to suggest there. I wonder though, just to get away from the two slices of bread sandwich, which can get a bit boring, if you've tried these skinny bagels (hopefully I'll attach a pic). At just under 25g each it would leave you 10g for your chocolate or biscuit.
> 
> ...


May I ask where you got these?
Yes its more fillings I'm looking for at the moment with me not being comfortable on changes at the moment, had a weird few days so I don't want to risk changing anything at the moment I hope you understand  x


----------



## Lisa66 (Dec 29, 2017)

Of course I understand, just thought if I couldn't help with fillings I might be able to with outside of sandwich, make it a little different anyway.  I presume you've already looked for filling suggestions in BBC Good Food site or similar? 

Well I think it would have been Sainsbury's or Waitrose, although I now think you've mentioned you're an Asda shopper, so maybe not helpful after all, sorry....but they may have them or be able to get them for you if you want? I'm sure I've seen them, or other skinny bagels, in other supermarkets. Maybe google them?


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 29, 2017)

@Lisa66 yes I've been looking most of the evening but its mostly egg or cheese based lol. I'm a Tesco person as that's the only place I have available and they aren't great at stocking even their own brand products, will take a look on google tomorrow when I'll hopefully have a little more energy and be feeling better haha xx


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Really feeling fed up of the same things for lunch and dinner and having something different from everyone else, what kinds of things do you have for lunch? In a sandwich? etc etc x


The main things we put in sandwhich:
Cheese
Tuna 
Mackeral
Sardines
Prawns & mayo
Ham & mayo
most days i tend to have a piece of fruit with lunch and i add cucumber or/and lettuce to sandwhiches if i have Ham, prawns or tuna



Kaylz said:


> I  do eat veg its just for evening meal rather than my lunch and I prefer to have my treat of some chocolate or a biscuit with my lunch x


Ever thought of just having piece of fruit or add cucumber/lettuce to sandwhich if it goes with the filling.?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 7, 2018)

@Randomdiabetictype1 the problem is cost as well, I don't currently work so am on a very tight budget and I see you are relatively new to the forum so I understand and appreciate that you don't know much about my situation, I currently lack confidence in adjusting the carbs and insulin etc therefore its not as simple as oh I'll just have this and that and I am currently waiting and have been for over 6 months to see a psychologist about all of this x


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 7, 2018)

I’ve not had this for a while. 
Egg mixed up with a bit of light/extra light mayo.
Teaspoon Branston pickle.
Tablespoon philly cream cheese light again.
Give all a good mix in a bowl.
Wholemeal pitta breads. Just pop in toaster then stuff with filling.
Remember them being a nice change from usual butties.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 7, 2018)

@Hepato-pancreato I really don't like the sound of that, sorry! LOL x


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 7, 2018)

Aw! Sorry kaylz the mrs is the same she thinks it sounds disgusting. But wholemeal pittas are good just find a filling you like.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 7, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Aw! Sorry kaylz the mrs is the same she thinks it sounds disgusting. But wholemeal pittas are good just find a filling you like.


Would be boring if everyone liked the same things lol, I prefer my bread to be honest as I LOVE a nice soft sandwich HAHA x


----------



## megga (Jan 8, 2018)

If your aiming for 35g of carbs, then have a bit of what you like. Bacon butty (cold bacon is quite nice) and a small piece of chocolate or a biscuit. Another thing you could do is make some cheese crisps. A piece of cheese on grease proof paper, bake it and let cool, so nice (unless your like me and need to shift some excess tummy)


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2018)

megga said:


> If your aiming for 35g of carbs, then have a bit of what you like. Bacon butty (cold bacon is quite nice) and a small piece of chocolate or a biscuit. Another thing you could do is make some cheese crisps. A piece of cheese on grease proof paper, bake it and let cool, so nice (unless your like me and need to shift some excess tummy)


Bacon sandwich and bar of chocolate is a Sunday thing (no idea why but that's always the way it goes lol) I'm not keen on the cheese crisp idea to be honest I don't like crunchy cheese haha, and no I'm the other way and struggling to gain weight i need  xx


----------



## megga (Jan 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Bacon sandwich and bar of chocolate is a Sunday thing (no idea why but that's always the way it goes lol) I'm not keen on the cheese crisp idea to be honest I don't like crunchy cheese haha, and no I'm the other way and struggling to gain weight i need  xx



Tell you what then, you can have some of my tummy fat, and I'll have the cheese crisp's. lol
The cheese crisps aren't crispy, I just call them crisps.


----------



## Barbie1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Popular sandwich fillings in OH's café are Tuna Mayo and Prawn Marie Rose. I was asked for a chicken marie rose the other day, but when it was presented to her she swore she'd ordered Prawn not chicken so I had to eat it. It was lovely!
I like avocado and bacon (or avocado and anything tbqh!) with a bit of mayo too.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 8, 2018)

Do you like crabsticks? Not very expensive and low in carbs. I make a Marie rose sauce for dipping and have them with cucumber sticks and 2 slices of buttered bread, which I alsob dip in the sauce, yum!


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Do you like crabsticks? Not very expensive and low in carbs. I make a Marie rose sauce for dipping and have them with cucumber sticks and 2 slices of buttered bread, which I alsob dip in the sauce, yum!


Im afraid I cant stand seafood sticks of any kind which is odd as I love fish!! LOL x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> Popular sandwich fillings in OH's café are Tuna Mayo and Prawn Marie Rose. I was asked for a chicken marie rose the other day, but when it was presented to her she swore she'd ordered Prawn not chicken so I had to eat it. It was lovely!
> I like avocado and bacon (or avocado and anything tbqh!) with a bit of mayo too.


I've never actually tried avocado, does it taste like anything else I might have tried or does it have a unique flavour? x


----------



## Barbie1 (Jan 8, 2018)

I can't think of anything else like avocado, but the secret is to eat them at the right stage of ripeness.  If under-ripe, they are hard and tasteless, if overripe they look horrible and unappetising, and taste like mush. Inbetween they are velvety smooth and imho a totally luxurious taste experience (I'm biased obviously).

Would suggest you buy one and try it?

They need to be slightly tender to the gentle squeeze (but don't let the shop assistant see you squeezing all on offer or you'll be thrown out!).  It may be that Tesco's have a pack of two which they call ripe and ready? 
When you get them home, remove the stalk when you think they are just about ready. If it is green underneath the stalk, they are still unripe, if white underneath they are perfect, if slightly brown they are over ripe but most likely still be edible. If dark brown they have gone too far. You can keep them in the fridge at the ripe stage for several days, but the flesh once exposed will rapidly turn brown on exposure to the air, so wrap any unused half in clingfilm, leaving the stone in (how can you possibly not eat the other half.......).  I eat mine happily just with a teaspoon and a sprinkling of salt, or I fill the hollow from where the stone was with balsamic vinegar, or indeed anything slightly savoury, like mayo, coleslaw, marie rose sauce or of course, anything you fancy.
They are full of good oil, fibre and vitamins and not too many carbs - I reckon on 9g per 100g.

Hope this helps - do hope you like them!


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2018)

@Barbie1 thank you so much for going into so much detail, I honestly wouldn't have a clue when it comes to them! Will see if I can find one to try as I don't have many shops around and the larger Tesco in the next town I get my stuff from is getting worse and worse at stocking things! Again thanks  x


----------



## Beck S (Jan 12, 2018)

At the moment, my sandwiches are laughing cow cheese spread and corned beef, with a touch of salad cream.  They work out about 25g of carbs with the low carb bread, but would be closer to 35g if you used normal bread.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 12, 2018)

Beck S said:


> At the moment, my sandwiches are laughing cow cheese spread and corned beef, with a touch of salad cream.  They work out about 25g of carbs with the low carb bread, but would be closer to 35g if you used normal bread.


I'm not keen on cheese spreads, I prefer the real thing to be honest, thanks though  x


----------



## Beck S (Jan 12, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm not keen on cheese spreads, I prefer the real thing to be honest, thanks though  x


That's ok.  I quite often have it with normal cheese too - I'm just lazy first thing in the morning when it's easier to spread cheese than cut it!!


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 12, 2018)

Beck S said:


> That's ok.  I quite often have it with normal cheese too - I'm just lazy first thing in the morning when it's easier to spread cheese than cut it!!


Slice it the night before or buy it sliced! LOL x


----------

